

Ask HN: Any Polish developers or entrepreneurs on HN? - grzaks

I wonder how big Polish community (or just passive readers) is on HN.
======
mattwijas
I'm Polish born but raised in Canada. Does that count?

~~~
grzaks
Of course it does. If you speak Polish it does even more.

------
jwr
Could be pretty big (everyone in our startup which is based in Warsaw reads
HN), although I'm not sure if that's the best way to ask about it...

~~~
grzaks
I knew I could count on you jwr :) What might be better way to find out how
big PL community on HN is?

------
david927
Check here: <http://hackrtrackr.com>

~~~
grzaks
Didn't knew about this one. Thanks.

------
dime
American born, but kept my Polish roots (speak/read/write). Pozdrowienia!

------
toau
Here's another one. Not very big so far, but it's Sunday night :)

------
arespredator
I'm Polish but I live in Norway (guess that doesn't count).

------
mootothemax
I'm British but live in Warsaw if that counts ;)

------
jasiek
Hi there. Which city are you based in?

~~~
grzaks
Hello. Opole here.

------
xyzzyz
Hey, currently I am living in Warsaw.

------
PiotrKrzyzek
Krakow born, Chicago raised.

------
azrealus
I'm Polish but I live in USA

------
pp_hn
Greetings from Wroclaw.

------
fus
Another one.

------
TeMPOraL
Count me in!

------
praptak
Count me in.

------
Pabloz
passive reader +1 (warszawa) ;]

------
Depinski
In Boston

------
aundumla
+1 Warsaw

------
jakozaur
+1 Warsaw

------
zby
Mee too!

------
sagasu
(+ Me)

------
kurczak
here's one.

------
johnnychm
one more

------
szczepano
+1

~~~
seele
me too - warsaw, stuck in corporation, planning escape :)

------
pyeahtras
+1

------
piotrsz
++

------
JarekS2
+1

------
idlewords
Ja

------
tedjdziuba
American of Polish descent here.

